# Went to the salon



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I guess this is a triumph...

Yesterday, I went to a salon and got my hair dyed and cut. I usually dye my hair at home, cos I don't want to be in the salon forever.

I felt really awkward sitting there, having to stare at myself in the mirror and having nothing to talk about. :um But there were two girls on either side of me who weren't talking either, so I didn't feel bad. The hairdressers talked among themselves anyway.

Anyway, I'm glad I went. I got it dyed black, with bright red foils weaved in....whatever that means. But it looks awesome!_ :evil


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

nice going clenched_fist! :clap


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Good for you clenched fist! I bet you look great.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

ShyFX said:


> Good for you clenched fist! I bet you look great.


 :ditto


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats great! Lets see pictures. :banana


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Thanks guys_ 



meggiehamilton said:


> Lets see pictures. :banana


_Here ya go:_


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

wow! Looking good!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Your hair looks great Clenched Fist. You've inspired me to go ahead with my visit to have it cut and dyed there too - I usually do it at home & dread that waiting time.


----------

